# Hooked



## pirate_girl

Wow...


----------



## Bamby

Unfortunately it sometimes happens... What a cold cruel death it would impose...


----------



## mla2ofus

Loaded on a trailer and not field dressed. I can't understand why hunters don't do it. 
Mike


----------



## EastTexFrank

mla2ofus said:


> Loaded on a trailer and not field dressed. I can't understand why hunters don't do it.
> Mike



The Game Warden is probably the one taking the photographs.


----------



## pirate_girl

I don't even know where this is.
My friend Kim forwarded them to me.


----------



## pirate_girl

Leipsic, Ohio.


----------



## mla2ofus

You just stand a good chance of having some meat spoil by leaving the warm guts inside them too long. That's only why I commented on it.
Mike


----------



## EastTexFrank

mla2ofus said:


> You just stand a good chance of having some meat spoil by leaving the warm guts inside them too long. That's only why I commented on it.
> Mike



I know.  I was just trying to be amusing.


----------



## mla2ofus

I caught your humor, Frank. 
Mike


----------



## EastTexFrank

mla2ofus said:


> I caught your humor, Frank.
> Mike



Thank you.   

On a completely different tack, I've been on a roll as far as pissing people off around me lately.  Fuckem.  If all they want are psychophants, why do they ask me for my opinion?


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> The Game Warden is probably the one taking the photographs.



Frank, it was the guy in the pictures wife.
They have a young son who is a great hunter too.
She's also a photographer.


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks to the Facklers, Ostings and Facebook.

I guess they're considering a wall mount with the heads entwined for the family room.
Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Bamby

They can do as they like but personally I wouldn't want to eat either of those animals. One were they both still alive when they found them? And two both animals would be all distressed and hormoned up due to their situation and this reflects negatively on the eat-ability scale.


----------



## Bamby

Another example harvested in Ky













Kentucky Department of Fish and Wildlife


----------



## bczoom

That one is weird.  The one deer looks significantly more decomposed.  In the first pic, it doesn't even seem to have a body.


----------



## Bamby

It isn't uncommon that one animal dies sometimes far before the other one does. Maybe under the duress and struggle the one died of natural causes maybe even a heart attack. Leaving the surviving animal no choice but to drag it around and attempt to survive making the best of a horrible  situation. Link to Photos


----------

